
Show HN: MetaSync – Image Meta Editor, macOS App to Update Metadadata of Images - mpogra
https://appstoreconnect.apple.com/WebObjects/iTunesConnect.woa/ra/ng/app/1469013577
======
mpogra
Apologies everyone, correct app URL is -
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/metasync-image-meta-
editor/id1...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/metasync-image-meta-
editor/id1469013577)

------
stephenr
I’m pretty sure you’ve shared the wrong URL.

~~~
mpogra
It's a direct AppStore URL. I think need to promotional website URL, right?

~~~
stephenr
What you've posted is an AppStoreConnect URL - where you manage the apps you
publish. I'm guessing this is the URL you want (although probably for the Thai
store since that's where my account is):
[https://apps.apple.com/th/app/metasync-image-meta-
editor/id1...](https://apps.apple.com/th/app/metasync-image-meta-
editor/id1469013577?mt=12)

~~~
mpogra
No it's a web link and you can open it in the browser and when opened it will
ask you to see app in AppStore app (if you using macOS system). Or you can
search for the App in macOS AppStore using name "MetaSync". App is available
in all markets.

~~~
stephenr
Open the link you posted in a different browser or a private browsing window.

You will be asked to authenticate to AppStore Connect.

Or don't. I've tried to help you, but you clearly don't want help. Do whatever
you want.

~~~
mpogra
Apologies Stephenr, I didn't mean to that and I guess something was wrong with
my browser. Whenever I was clicking it was going to the web version of app
info but now when you said to check in private session it was redirecting to
login.

Here is the correct URL - [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/metasync-image-meta-
editor/id1...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/metasync-image-meta-
editor/id1469013577)

